# Dasha Vlasenko- runway oops @ Biagiotti Fashion Show spring 2005 x 2



## Q (24 Feb. 2010)

​Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com

thx Maelstrom und George10


----------



## yuna (24 Feb. 2010)

Hoffentlich wechseln die sich ab !

:WOW:


----------



## canil (24 Feb. 2010)

:thx: für die schönen Pics.


----------



## Buterfly (24 Feb. 2010)

Dickes :thx: für die Bilder


----------



## Rolli (24 Feb. 2010)

:thx: dir für die Pics von Dasha


----------



## NAFFTIE (24 Feb. 2010)

yeah danke für dasha  feiner oops


----------

